# The 12 Events of XCrossmas: A Christmas Cubing Series



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

Say hello to the first episode of the 12 events of XCrossmas!
This series will be daily and will end on Christmas day with a special surprise. 
Every day, I'll upload an avg5/mo3 on an event, sometimes with a guest, and the events I'm going to do are:
2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, Pyra, Mega, Skewb, SQ1, Clock, OH (done)
The hint for the next event is: _The next one will take a while._
There will be more tomorrow!


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 13, 2015)

The intro is too hilarious.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 13, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> The intro is too hilarious.



Doo doo doo, doo doo doo, doo doo doo doo doo. Welp, you gotta have something Christmasy in the video.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 14, 2015)

that intro is hilarious


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 15, 2015)

Want more intro?




Hint: Next episode will have an Aussie guest, so stay tuned


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 15, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Want more intro?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vce1WsSDQEM
> Hint: Next episode will have an Aussie guest, so stay tuned



huh. I wonder what event it will be?

For some reason, when you said "We're doing 7x7 because..." I knew you would say "7x7" after...


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 16, 2015)

The YouTube upload speed almost made this late ;-;
Hint for next time: We might have to start over...


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 17, 2015)

A very nice average indeed.
Next episode's hint (might have to pick a different event): It's about time...


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 17, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1RgefgxEBQ
> A very nice average indeed.
> Next episode's hint (might have to pick a different event): It's about time...



Your hints are way too obvious. Be more cryptic


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 17, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Your hints are way too obvious. Be more cryptic



I don't think they are trying to be extremely cryptic lol


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 18, 2015)

Welp that avg sucked.
You want cryptic?
Next episode's hint: Exploding star.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 18, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> You want cryptic?
> Next episode's hint: Exploding star.



How is that any more cryptic? The only one it could possibly be is mega. I don't understand why it's exploding though. An exploding star is a supernova.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 18, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> How is that any more cryptic? The only one it could possibly be is mega. I don't understand why it's exploding though. An exploding star is a supernova.



Hungarian Supernova.
done.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 18, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Hungarian Supernova.
> done.



Ah right, forgot about that. Although it still doesn't really work because what else would it possibly be?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 18, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJAENzvsQ5w
> Welp that avg sucked.
> You want cryptic?
> Next episode's hint: Exploding star.



exploding star is related to stars
the first stars started forming a bit over 13 billion years ago
13 is a prime number
p is the 16th letter in the alphabet
1 + 6 = seven
seven is s and even
s is therefore odd because 7 is odd
s could equal 3
there are 3 sides on a triangle
<this is where most people would say, "Illuminati confirmed">
pyraminx has triangular faces
therefore, you are doing pyra next


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 18, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> exploding star is related to stars
> the first stars started forming a bit over 13 billion years ago
> 13 is a prime number
> p is the 16th letter in the alphabet
> ...



nawww m8
exploding star has 13 letters
Moyu made a 13x13
Moyu is god
god backwards is dog
I have a dog
I = eye
Eyes are oval shaped
Oval has 4 letters
I'm doing 4x4 next


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 18, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> nawww m8
> exploding star has 13 letters
> Moyu made a 13x13
> Moyu is god
> ...



Moyuism: new sect of Cuberism

Cuberists go to "Church" on Saturdays, but not often, only once every few months, but it varies from Cuberist to Cuberist

Moyuists only use cubes made by the prophet Moyu, who saved us from our slowness


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 19, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Moyuism: new sect of Cuberism
> 
> Cuberists go to "Church" on Saturdays, but not often, only once every few months, but it varies from Cuberist to Cuberist
> 
> Moyuists only use cubes made by the prophet Moyu, who saved us from our slowness



I might convert to Qiyism soon


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 19, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I might convert to Qiyism soon



don't be a qiyist! only moyuism is the right religion; all other religions are works of the antimoyu! repent!


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 19, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> don't be a qiyist! only moyuism is the right religion; all other religions are works of the antimoyu! repent!



The QiYi has shown me the way to be fast as SQ1. I owe my loyalty.





Next time: This is a bit tilted.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 19, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Next time: This is a bit tilted.



That's better! Not going to lie, I have no idea what this is. I would guess skewb?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 19, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> That's better! Not going to lie, I have no idea what this is. I would guess skewb?



Yeah, I think it's skewb. skewed and tilted are synonyms so probably...


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 19, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Yeah, I think it's skewb. skewed and tilted are synonyms so probably...



ugh you got me
I honestly have no idea what I'm going to do about Pyra considering mine is broken and the only other one I have is a QJ...
That is of course, unless The Cubicle finally gives me my package (one week late as usual) BEFORE I visit my grandparents in Florida so that I can actually solve a Pyra this month and continue this series. Looking at you Phil -_-


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 20, 2015)

Yaaaay!
Next time's hint: Rami Swahilibahi


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 20, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTjHAHV6Hzk
> 
> Yaaaay!
> Next time's hint: Rami Swahilibahi



2x2x2


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 21, 2015)

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwJFIrYi1_I[/youtube]
Next: im fazter then u


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 21, 2015)

Next time: LOOMNATEE CONFURMED :O ∆∆∆∆∆∆∆


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 22, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fISSgix7S1I
> Next time: LOOMNATEE CONFURMED :O ∆∆∆∆∆∆∆



huh I wonder what's next?


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 22, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> huh I wonder what's next?



probably 5x5
5x5=25
25 is christmas day
christmas trees are triangles
illuminaughtyornice comfirmed

edit: Didn't even look at the video and now my joke is ruined


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 22, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> probably 5x5
> 5x5=25
> 25 is christmas day
> christmas trees are triangles
> ...



xD this ^

no, it's 4x4.
4x4 = 16
I have 911 posts as of now. 9+1+1=11
YouCubing has 927 posts. 9+2+7=18
18+11+16 = 45
4+5=9
the square root of 9 is 3
3 sides on a triangle
Illuminati confirmed


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 23, 2015)

OMG YOU COULDN'T GUESS :O




Nextime's thingy: If you rule out the one I'm obviously going to do last, and the ones I've already done, what are you left with?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 23, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> OMG YOU COULDN'T GUESS :O
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cxbLAGeMHE
> Nextime's thingy: If you rule out the one I'm obviously going to do last, and the ones I've already done, what are you left with?



4x4 probably


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 23, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 4x4 obviously



ftfy trololol


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 23, 2015)

Next (and last) episode's hint: It doesn't need one. Process of elimination.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 24, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnhCxLY5IU8
> Next (and last) episode's hint: It doesn't need one. Process of elimination.



Feet solving?


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 24, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Hungarian Supernova.
> done.


Ermmm, that's not an event.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 24, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> Ermmm, that's not an event.



That's an old name for Megaminx :/


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 24, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> That's an old name for Megaminx :/



Oops, forgot about that.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 24, 2015)

dun dun dunnnn


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 24, 2015)

My thoughts:

(17.42) nub
(17.00) sharp* natural** 17.008***
(14.68) gj reaction xD
(19.47) lolololol u suk n00b
(16.61) *calculates average* 17.01 *woah I'm right :O*
BYE BYE *sticks out tongue* wtf pls stahp scraie pers0n


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 24, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> (17.42) nub
> (17.00) sharp* natural** 17.008***
> ...



You can't get that joke past me, I used to play piano xD
Also, not-so-epic cliffhanger is not-so-epic


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 25, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> You can't get that joke past me, I used to play piano xD
> *Also, not-so-epic cliffhanger is not-so-epic*



lol that was just strange xD


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 26, 2015)

Audio is cut out because I was talking with people in teh background

I'll try to do one next year


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 26, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrZrGZBUoc8
> Audio is cut out because I was talking with people in teh background
> 
> I'll try to do one next year



such an Epiclogue xD

terrible joke is teribl


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 26, 2015)

woo! no more daily vi-- I mean, awww it's over


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 26, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> woo! no more daily vi-- I mean, awww it's over



I should make the 12 days of XCrossJustin'sBirthdaymas starting tomorrow xD


----------

